
SF to require Lyft, Uber drivers to obtain business licenses - tasteup
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/SF-to-require-Lyft-Uber-drivers-to-obtain-7250137.php
======
jacalata
Wow, some hidden surprises here.

\- they argue that they are not newly requiring this, just newly gained the
ability to enforce, and so will enforce it _for previous years as well_

\- Uber is falling back on the whole independent contractor angle: not our
employees, not our licensing problem

\- Lyft says they have issues with publicising driver information, but it
isn't clear to me where this is made public.

~~~
mc32
The city got the companies to provide information on all the drivers who
operate in SF, presumably the city publishes holders of these business
licenses.

------
pink_dinner
Does that mean a driver can also be protected from liabilitu through an LLC?

